# Unser Forum ins Sächsisch!



## maritim (30. Juni 2009)

Forum ins Sächsisch!


Damit es die Sachsen unter uns leichter haben 

http://parallelnetz.de/Saxophone?source=https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=63


----------



## axel (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unser Forum ins Sächsisch!*


Wer hat den da den Dolmetscher gemacht ?

lg axel


----------



## Casybay (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unser Forum ins Sächsisch!*

Herrlich,
hab es gleich an meine Leibscher Kollegin weiter geleitet.

lG
Carmen


----------



## JoergK (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unser Forum ins Sächsisch!*

Klasse, ist er wieder aktiv 

Die Aktions gab es 2004 schon mal, siehe - defekter Link entfernt -, damals war schwäbisch und sächsisch möglich.

Musste dann leider abgeschaltet werden :dumm

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Wuzzel (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unser Forum ins Sächsisch!*

GENIAL ! 
Endlich tut einer was für die innerdeutsche Völkerverständigung ! 

Prädikat lustich ! 

Wie siehts da eigentlich mit dem Copyright aus ? Das wär sicherlich ne interessante Betrachtungsweise  Lustich isses alle mal und gut gemacht 
Auch wenn ich mich nicht traue da mein Nutzername und Passwort einzugeben.

Wuzzel


----------



## Christine (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unser Forum ins Sächsisch!*

Ist das klasse! 

Ich hab mich   

Gibt es das auch in anderen Dialekten?


----------



## Pammler (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unser Forum ins Sächsisch!*

Nun als Vogtläder, einer in Sachsen integrierten Minderheit eines zänkischen Bergvolkes, finde ich es gut gelungen, auch wenn ich kein Sachse bin. (Franken sind ja auch keine Bayern)


----------



## Dodi (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unser Forum ins Sächsisch!*

Hi Peter,

das ist ja echt klasse! 
Danke für die morgendliche Belustigung.


----------



## Starvalley (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unser Forum ins Sächsisch!*

Na des is ja wöhl möhl en süpper dolles dingens mit die sächsische Hompätsch, ne wor. Isch höb vieleischt lochen müssn hia.

Rescht nedde Grüße äus da Äifel.
Dhömas.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unser Forum ins Sächsisch!*

ei verbisch, endlisch nu wie da heeme  wenn isch heude abend in meeener  kleenen hornzsche bin, due isch ma meeene glubschen off machen und genauer nachguggen 

da freu sich misch schon rischtisch off quarggeulchen am wochenände


----------



## robsig12 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unser Forum ins Sächsisch!*

Echt lustig gemacht.

Auf was die Leute so alles im Sommerloch kommen


----------



## Eugen (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unser Forum ins Sächsisch!*

ich lach mich tood  

hat das annedde aus leipdsch übersedzd


----------



## Pammler (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unser Forum ins Sächsisch!*



Eugen schrieb:


> ich lach mich tood



Was gibsn da su lachn? Geiner isd berfegt! 



Eugen schrieb:


> hat das annedde aus leipdsch übersedzd



Isch glaube ned, abber die gans vielleicht widder ins hodeidsche dransladen. 

Or gugge mal des gehd auch mid andern Forums

* defekter Link entfernt *

Idsed gann mah jah endlisch in allen Forums auch de bladddeitschen und auch de beierischen Beidrähge lesen!


----------

